# Dave LaConte' - "LA"



## Mercenary Customs (Nov 16, 2009)

Retired Navy SEAL and current Contractor for the DEA program was killed in Afghanistan by an IED last Friday.
Rest in Peace Brother and God's Speed...


----------



## Mother (Nov 16, 2009)

RIP


----------



## 0699 (Nov 16, 2009)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## CBTech (Nov 16, 2009)

Fair winds and following seas, SEAL.


----------



## AWP (Nov 16, 2009)

Blue Skies


----------



## racing_kitty (Nov 16, 2009)

Damn.  Fair winds and following seas....


----------



## Chopstick (Nov 16, 2009)

RIP.


----------



## tova (Nov 16, 2009)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Gypsy (Nov 16, 2009)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Nov 16, 2009)

RIP Warrior!


----------



## Typhoon (Nov 17, 2009)

RIP Dave LaConte. Thoughts and prayers out to those with whom he served, and to all of his family and friends back at home...


----------



## Rabid Badger (Nov 17, 2009)

RIP


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 17, 2009)

RIP


----------



## lancero (Nov 17, 2009)

RIP.


----------



## Muppet (Nov 17, 2009)

R.I.P. SEAL.

F.M.


----------



## Laxmom723 (Nov 18, 2009)

Rest in blessed peace


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Nov 19, 2009)

Rest easy brother.


----------



## Headshot (Nov 19, 2009)

Rest in Peace Brother!!


----------

